# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Tiger shrimp x CRS hybrid

## ronnielim

found this in my tank.....

----------


## Spid

Hi, did you breed this piece or purchase from lfs?

----------


## ronnielim

i breed it.... 

CRS plus tiger...

----------


## Spid

Interesting. This guy has thick black stripes. May I know what grade of CRS do you use to cross with tigers?

----------


## aquaman

maybe just a low grade diamond

----------


## ronnielim

The CRS are grade As.. they are bought from a bro in this forum..

I do not have any Black Diamonds... i thought CRS and Tigers will not cross breed so I just mix them together in my tank...

_(Edit: Your sighting request has been consolidated to this thread, http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=41830)_

----------


## Chee Jin

Agree that it is a cross between CRS and Tiger *because* mine also look like that.

----------


## ronnielim

that's cool man....

maybe few years later we can start to sell brown diamond....

----------


## silane

I got a few of these, unfornate cross of black tiger and CRS. 


While I try to take black and white photo, I put them together for a few days and the above is the result.

----------


## dwgi32

Once again, bro silane has make it happen!

----------


## BlueEL

I accidentally crossed CRS with Tiger. Here's a picture of two 0day babies.

----------


## d2sign

Hi bro silane, where you get the black shrimp?

----------


## Merviso

> I got a few of these, unfornate cross of black tiger and CRS. 
> 
> 
> While I try to take black and white photo, I put them together for a few days and the above is the result.


Hahahah... bro silane, sounds like a case of shotgun out of a one night stand...  :Razz:  ...hmmm, your shrimps are really very potent...  :Shocked:

----------


## sgbetta

Bro Silane is a magician with shrimp....Any shrimp go to his hand he alway make them breed...He must have the shrimp breeding secret book or special video :Grin: ...

----------


## ronnielim

he make them breed ?  :Grin:

----------


## sgbetta

Maybe he really make them breed with his secret technic... :Grin: 




> he make them breed ?

----------


## silane

> Hi bro silane, where you get the black shrimp?


That's from Japan, it is Black tiger shrimps. I will start a thread on this species.




> Hahahah... bro silane, sounds like a case of shotgun out of a one night stand...  ...hmmm, your shrimps are really very potent...


Yes, indeed, I left the 2 species there for a few days and that's cross is is resulted. A female mosura was fertilised by a black tiger male, the end product wasn't as interesting as the parents.




> Bro Silane is a magician with shrimp....Any shrimp go to his hand he alway make them breed...He must have the shrimp breeding secret book or special video...





> Maybe he really make them breed with his secret technic...





> he make them breed ?


No secrets, just good water and conducive enviroment and some luck too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## d2sign

Thanks for the info, can't wait to read your thread.
Found this site with lots of different species, include the black tiger shrimps.
http://www.planetinverts.com/Black%20Tiger%20Shrimp.html

----------

